# Ubuntu - 2. IP Adresse konfigurieren



## Loveboat (1. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wo und wie muss ich auf meinem Ubuntu-System (baut ja auf Debian auf) was abändern, damit ich eine 2. IP auf meiner LAN-Karte betreiben kann, so als SubInterface.

Manuell kann ich dies mit "ifconfig eth0:1 x.x.x.x up" durchführen, aber ich möchte, dass dies beim Booten automatisch drin ist.
Dachte dies muss unter /etc/network/interfaces aber irgendwie tut es bei mir nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich es dort eintragen muss? Zur Zeit gibt es ein INterface 

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
ipaddress x.x.x.x
netmask x.x.x.x
gateway x.x.x.x

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## ripkens (2. August 2006)

```
auto eth0 eth0:1
iface eth0 inet static
ipaddress x.x.x.x
netmask x.x.x.x
gateway x.x.x.x

iface eth0:1 inet static
ipaddress x.x.x.x
netmask x.x.x.x
```

danach /etc/init.d/networking restart

Marcus


----------



## Loveboat (2. August 2006)

Hi Marcus,

vielen vielen Dank. Es tut so wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch andere Probleme lösen 
Dafür schreib ich aber ein neues Topic.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

